# electrician pencil



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I use my first ticonderoga pencils, they are the fat ones a little bigger than 3/8 in.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

An electrician’s pencil is a black sharpie marker.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Not unless it would be from a electricial distributor or contractor. 
My self I use a carpenters pencil or a first grader pencil and a Sharpie if I am doing rough in work. If I am working in a finished area the Sharpie does not get used except to label 4X4 or 4 11/16 covers. Larger boxes should be labeled with a label maker.

LC


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

HackWork said:


> An electrician’s pencil is a black sharpie marker.


I use red Sharpies.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The Papermate 1.3mm lead pencil is the only one better for work than a carpenter's pencil.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> An electrician’s pencil is a black sharpie marker.


Yep, unless you’re drawing on a wall that’s to be painted.

I tried the Milwaukee ones that are supposed to write on anything. They’re marginally better than Sharpies but don’t live up to the hype.


----------



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

I use a .9mm mechanical pencil. (Most common are .5mm or .7mm). 
Small enough to get accurate on the prints but tough enough to draw on drywall and wood studs without breaking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yep, unless you’re drawing on a wall that’s to be painted.
> 
> I tried the Milwaukee ones that are supposed to write on anything. They’re marginally better than Sharpies but don’t live up to the hype.


Are they three times the price of a Sharpie?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are they three times the price of a Sharpie?



$1 at my SH


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> $1 at my SH


Oh that's cool, I haven't seen them here yet!


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are they three times the price of a Sharpie?


Cheaper than Sharpies at our supply house. I think they are more durable also..I am addicted to red also.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The one thing about the Milwaukee markers I have noticed is they seem to hold up better on concrete, you write on concrete with a sharpie, the tip is a little nub in no time. Same with a Milwaukee but not as fast. 



Really the carpenter's pencil is far superior for marking on concrete.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> Yep, unless you’re drawing on a wall that’s to be painted.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the Milwaukee ones that are supposed to write on anything. They’re marginally better than Sharpies but don’t live up to the hype.


Or running EMT. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

a Sharpie mark will fade out in a few months on an outside install. a pencil mark is forever on a box cover. Like for marking out push buttons on a control panel.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

I had these left over from catholic school. So I used them.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> The one thing about the Milwaukee markers I have noticed is they seem to hold up better on concrete, you write on concrete with a sharpie, the tip is a little nub in no time. Same with a Milwaukee but not as fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Really the carpenter's pencil is far superior for marking on concrete.


Checkout sharpie mean streak. It's like a paint marker. I'm laying out on concrete and its waaaaay easier to see from afar and writes easily through dust.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Best pencil is Pica dry. They make same style markers also in different colors.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

Sidecutters do everything, even write on walls if you hit the walls just right. Morse code or runic scripts work best.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use a China Marker, it's retractable and it wipes off.. works in the rain and on grease, on glass and on paper. 

Get a box now and you'll have them till you retire. They last forever, almost.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Did you get that one out of my trash??*



Wirenuting said:


> I use a China Marker, it's retractable and it wipes off.. works in the rain and on grease, on glass and on paper.
> 
> Get a box now and you'll have them till you retire. They last forever, almost.


I had some in Red, Black and Green, the leads melted when I had the house fire so I threw them out. But they were marked just like yours.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

just the cowboy said:


> I had some in Red, Black and Green, the leads melted when I had the house fire so I threw them out. But they were marked just like yours.


Skillcraft makes some durable things. You should see the spec sheet for the pens.


----------

